# D200+Vollformatchip



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand ob die neue DSLR von Nikon die D200 einen Vollformatchip besitzt? Bin eigentlich super begeistert von der Kamera bisher, durch das was ich in Tests und Reviews gelessen habe.
Konnte bloß bisher irgendwie nichts wirklich konkretes zum Thema Vollformatchip finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hpvw (8. Februar 2006)

Der Chip ist nach der Nikon-Homepage ein DX-Format-Chip.
Wenn man auf der Homepage etwas herumblättert, kann man früher oder später zur Objektivübersicht finden, aus der ersichtlich ist, dass das DX-Format im Vergleich zu einem 35mm-Film kein Vollformatchip ist.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Februar 2006)

Ah, vielen Dank. Konnte mit der Angabe DX nicht viel anfangen  .
Wie istdas eigentlich dann wenn man mit einer Blenden verlängerung schöne Weitwinkelaufnahmen machen will, kann man da überhaupt an das Möglich was eine 35mm Kleinbildkamera schafft überhaupt mit einer D-SLR ohne Vollformatchip erreichen? Weil eigentlich liegt hatt man dann ja doch immer eine Brennweitenverlängerung, oder gibts da einen Weg das zu umgehen, es gibt ja noch diese Objektive die extra für D-SLRs gemacht sind.

Gruß


----------



## mogmog (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo ich wollt nur sagen das Canon mit der D5 eine Digital Kamera herrausgebracht hat die einen Vollformat sensor hat.



gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ja das habe ich mitbekommen. Nur bin ich persönlich dem Nikonsystem mehr zugetan da mir die Position der Knöpfe ect. besser gefällt und außerdem habe ich schon eine Nikon SLR Ausrüstung und könnte so meine Objektive verwenden.
Da stellt sich außerdem noch eine Frage was bringen einem die Objektive die speziell für DSLR-Kameras entwickelt wurden?
Die Frage wie man den nun mit einem DX-Chip gescheite Weitwinkelaufnahmen macht stellt sich für mich immer noch. Benötige ich dann eine 16er Brennweite um eine 24er zu simulieren oder wie?

Viele Grüße


----------



## mogmog (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Naja prinzipell ist das genz einfach wenn du eine 24mm Obtik (für KB) hast mußt du es nur um 1,5 verlängern. d.h. du hättest also ca. ein 36mm für den kleinen Digital Chip. =)

Ich Persönlich finde die Nikon D200 auch nicht schlecht und bin am überlegen ob ich sie mir kaufe nur würde ich mir gern mal RAW - Daten der Kamera anschauen. Da es nemlich noch die Fuji finpix S3 giebt und die hat dann zwar etwas andere Funkionen (Studio Funkion) aber mehr Pixel. fon der S3 habe ich schon RAW Daten auf meinem Rechner. =) (hat das selbe System Objektive, Blitz ect.)


Und wegen den Objektiven soll das so sein was ich gelesen habe das das D-System einfach nur einen anderen Bildkreisbesitzt und ander schärfe eigenschaften (auf Digital ausgelegt) 


Was ich aber für viel sinnfoller empfinde sind die Objektive mit AF-S. Die haben eine Verwacklungsschutz.  



Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also benötige ich um ein 24 mm ein 16 mm. 
Ich bin halt echt tierisch  von der D200 begeistert da es irgendwie auch die erste Nikon Digitale SLR ist die an die Eos Kameras rankommt, mal abgesehen von den D2 Kameras (die löiegen aber auch in einem Preissektor wo ich garnicht erst nachschauen muß).
Ich hab ne „Zeitlang“ mit der S2 Pro fotografiert und muß schon sagen das ich mit der ganz zufrieden war, hat echt saubere Bilder geschossen.
Was sind den diese Studiofunktionen? Und bassiert die S§ Pro auch wie die S" Pro auf der F80?

Gruß


----------



## mogmog (13. Februar 2006)

Naja ich meinte das mit der StudioFunktion so

Fuji giebt zu der Kamera (S3 und auch die S2) eine Software dazu damit kann man die Kamera direkt an den Rechner anschliesen und fernsteuern (von rechner aus). du kannst damit aber auch direkt in den Rechner hinein Fotografieren. 

Ob das Bei der Nikon geht weis leider nicht genau. Ich weiß nur das sie diese Funktion Unterstützen soll wenn der W-Lan adabter drann ist.  Genaueres Konnte ich leider auch noch nciht herausfinden.


----------



## HipLipp (13. Februar 2006)

mogmog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja ich meinte das mit der StudioFunktion so
> 
> Fuji giebt zu der Kamera (S3 und auch die S2) eine Software dazu damit kann man die Kamera direkt an den Rechner anschliesen und fernsteuern (von rechner aus). du kannst damit aber auch direkt in den Rechner hinein Fotografieren.
> 
> Ob das Bei der Nikon geht weis leider nicht genau. Ich weiß nur das sie diese Funktion Unterstützen soll wenn der W-Lan adabter drann ist.  Genaueres Konnte ich leider auch noch nciht herausfinden.


Also selbst meine D70s kann ich vom PC fernsteuern....vondaher wird das wohl bei den anderen nikons auch gehen....


----------



## mogmog (13. Februar 2006)

Nagut das ist Natürlich    


Naja dann wird die Entscheidung immer einfacher. (für mich)  
Dann kann man ja eigendlich nur die D200 empfehlen........................................



:suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2006)

Also ich bin anchwievor von der D200 begeistert nur ist halt wie du auch schon angesprochen hast die Auflösung bei der D200 etwas zu niedrig, für die Preisklasse und dem erscheinungsdatum hätten die der auch ca 12 MP geben können. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelessen habe hatt die S3 12,3 MP. das macht halt schon einen Unterschied wenn man mal etwas größere Fotos abziehen möchte. Wie ich gerade für eine Serie Din A3 benötigt habe. Das Display ist wiederum bei der D200 schön groß.

Tja wie soll man sich da nur entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## mogmog (14. Februar 2006)

Ja.......................................

Wenn du Bilder in DIN-A3 haben möchtest dann geht das schon mit d200 hat ja ca 23x34 cm / 300dpi =) 

Und ansonnsten denke ich giebt es auch noch S-Pline. *GG*   

P.S. Was würde Nikon dann der D2X Reinpacken die hat doch aich grad mal 12,3Mpix 



Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2006)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was du für Din A verwendest aber normalerweise hat Din-A3 420 x 297 mm. Mit 12,3 reicht das für A3 mit 300 nur eben nicht die 10, irgendwas die Nikon der D200 verpasst hat.

Gruß


----------



## mogmog (14. Februar 2006)

Sorry hatte ich Irgendwie zu schnell gelesen.  

Ich dachte du meintest A4 einfacher Denkfehler  


Gruß


----------



## Rofi (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

will nur eine kleine Anmerkung bezüglich des DIN-Ax-Formats einschieben.

Man kann die Größe der DIN-Ax-Formate jederzeit leicht ausrechnen, wenn man sich folgende Punkte merkt:

1) Man geht vom DIN-A0-Format aus, mit A = 1m²   bzw. 10 000cm².
2) Das Seitenverhältnis a * b ist Wurzel(2) * 1.
3) Die anderen Formate (A1, A2, A3….) sind immer halb so groß wie ihr Vorgänger.

Beim A1 ist die lange Seite genau so lang wie die kurze Seite vom A0.
Beim A2 ist die lange Seite genau so lang wie die kurze Seite vom A1.

usw….

Gruss, Rofi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2006)

@Rofui: Sorry aber das ist wirklich Offtopic und eigentlich sollte auch wirklich jeder der sich im Grafikbereich oder auch nicht, bewegt wissen das bei Din A Formaten immer die Hälfte oder das doppelte das vorhergehende oder kommende Format ergibt. Also muß man sich nur ein Format wirklich merken und schon kann man sich jede Größe ausrechnen ohne irgendwas mit Wurzel und was weiß ich noch rumzurechnen.

Gruß


----------



## mogmog (15. Februar 2006)

Ja damit hast du schon recht DirtyWorld.


Aber es war denke ich einfach mal nett gemeind von Rofi. 
Außerdem kann ein doch mal ein einfacher denkfeher Pasieren.  



Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2006)

Ok, klar war das im Grunde von Rofi nett. Wollte Ihn jetzt auch nicht anmachen! Und auf dein Fehler war das echt nicht gemünzt.

Viele Grüße und gute Nacht


----------

